# How to store opened cat food?



## chrisell (Jan 21, 2005)

This may seem like an odd question but what's the best way to store open tins of food?
Dory is pretty fussy - she loves Avoderm but only about half a can a day - the rest she makes up with dry food. The instructions on the tin say to store it refridgerated once open, which we do with a plastic snap-on lid, but the next day, the food is cold and congealed (obviously) and she won't eat it so we have to throw half a tin away every other day.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

You can nuke it for 8-10 seconds, make sure to stir so there are no hot spots. Or add a little warm water. Or sit the can in a bowl of hot water for a while.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

1 large can will be enough for several days for 1 cat -- you can feed 1/4 of it, save 1/4 in a baggie in the fridge (and add warm water b/f serving) and then freeze 2 baggies w/ 1/4 can in each to be thawed for the next day. That keeps it a bit fresher for the picky kitties.


----------



## chrisell (Jan 21, 2005)

All good suggestions. We'll try the hot water one first - nuking it could be a bit hit and miss and I don't want her to burn anything if I get it too hot.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

8-10 seconds in the microwave just takes the chill off it, it doesn't get hot. But it's enough to loosen it up. Stirring is just a precaution. But some cats don't like it microwaved. So you'll have to experiment.


----------



## qtsam111 (Oct 4, 2009)

We actually use lids. They sell them at Petsmart or any pet store really. They come in different sizes. This isn't the exact one I have (mine is orange and fits large and small cans) but here is one.
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=3469934


----------



## chrisell (Jan 21, 2005)

qtsam111 said:


> We actually use lids. They sell them at Petsmart or any pet store really. They come in different sizes. This isn't the exact one I have (mine is orange and fits large and small cans) but here is one.
> http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=3469934


We use lids on our tins but we put them in the fridge too. Maybe we could just put the lid on and leave them out?


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

I would get the food out of the can ASAP and into a baggie or something. Once air hits the inside of the can, it can make the food smell off.


----------



## Jadedea Jade (Feb 3, 2009)

for azores we split one regular size tin of avo into 4 parts. and give her 1/4 once in the morning and afternoon, sometimes she eats just 1/4 the whole day. the rest we put in little small plastic containers and stick in the fridge. i usually nuck it to bring to back to "life" so to say and azores eats it.


----------



## D&L (Nov 22, 2009)

I have Tupperware that I use just for cat food. yes it's real Tupperware and I know I'm crazy.

I mash the food up with a fork for a few seconds, or in Daisy's case until the med's are good and mixed up, and this seems to work good for my house.

I agree with hoofmaiden, you need to get it out of the can no matter how you store it do not leave it in the can, people food can not be stored in a can in the fridge so neither can cat food. As long as what every you are putting the food into can also be used for people food you will be safe.


----------

